# Marriott to Marriott II Exchange fee increase effective 12/1/15



## Fasttr (Oct 29, 2015)

Just signed onto my-vacationclub.com and up popped this notice.



> As of December 1st, 2015, the Marriott Vacation Club internal exchange fee with Interval International will be $129 USD* (web transactions) and $139 USD* (phone transactions)
> 
> *U.S. fee


----------



## Swice (Oct 29, 2015)

*Back where we started*

I got the message as well.

So I guess this puts us right back to where we started before I gave Marriott my $600.   

I just elected DC points for one of my units next year.    My lockoff is still going to Interval in hopes of off-season upgrades.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 29, 2015)

deleted duplicate. sorry


----------



## Superchief (Oct 29, 2015)

I had heard that annual VC fee for higher level owners would increase substantially this year (I haven't yet received my statement to confirm), but an increase in II exchange fees is likely a contributing factor. Since I don't have to pay for II exchanges to other Marriotts, I seldom search for non-Marriott options. 

Everyone is trying to 'enhance' their margins while nobody is enhancing our incomes.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 29, 2015)

Is it $124 currently?


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 29, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> Is it $124 currently?



Yes, for exchanges booked online.


----------



## Swice (Oct 29, 2015)

*clarify*

Just clarified with Interval...   the fee is for exchanges NOT enrolled in destinations club.

For those WEEKS not enrolled in DC, the Interval fee change is an increase of $5.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 31, 2015)

Superchief said:


> I had heard that annual VC fee for higher level owners would increase substantially this year (I haven't yet received my statement to confirm), but an increase in II exchange fees is likely a contributing factor.



The 2016 annual DC fee for higher level elite owners is $225.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 1, 2015)

To clarify, I'm a member of the Marriott Destination Club where to this point, my exchanges Marriott to Marriott within Interval have cost me nothing extra.  Does this announcement mean they will now cost me?


----------



## GreenTea (Nov 1, 2015)

No, not extra with the DC.


----------



## aka Julie (Nov 1, 2015)

dmharris said:


> To clarify, I'm a member of the Marriott Destination Club where to this point, my exchanges Marriott to Marriott within Interval have cost me nothing extra.  Does this announcement mean they will now cost me?



This is only for those who have not enrolled their weeks in the DC and maintain an II account separate from the DC.


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 4, 2015)

*New fees?*

I get this message when I log in.



I assume these do not apply to DC members but thought I would ask.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 4, 2015)

jpc763 said:


> I get this message when I log in.
> 
> View attachment 2329
> 
> I assume these do not apply to DC members but thought I would ask.



DC Members don't pay fees for Marriott-to-Marriott exchanges as long as they're working within their corporate II accounts and do not include any non-Marriott resorts in the exchange requests.

This increase is simply an increase of the exchange fees paid to II for Marriott-to-Marriott exchanges by non-DC Marriott Weeks Owners, DC Members when they're working within their original individual II accounts, and DC Members when they include non-Marriott resorts in their exchange request regardless of which account they're working in.

_(Threads merged.)_


----------



## wvacations (Nov 8, 2015)

*Interval Exchange Fee Change*

I notice that when I log in to my-vacationclub.com, I get a pop message saying that the exchange for Interval International (II) is changing to $129 for online exchanges and $139 for phone exchanges on December 1. I don't see any message that this only applies to UN-ENROLLED weeks. Enrolled weeks are suppose to get free II exchanges. Seems to me this should be spelled out in the pop up message. Anyone else feel like maybe MVC is going to do away with free II exchanges to try and get more owners to convert weeks to points rather than deposit weeks for exchange?


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 8, 2015)

wvacations said:


> I notice that when I log in to my-vacationclub.com, I get a pop message saying that the exchange for Interval International (II) is changing to $129 for online exchanges and $139 for phone exchanges on December 1. I don't see any message that this only applies to UN-ENROLLED weeks. Enrolled weeks are suppose to get free II exchanges. Seems to me this should be spelled out in the pop up message. *Anyone else feel like maybe MVC is going to do away with free II exchanges to try and get more owners to convert weeks to points rather than deposit weeks for exchange?*



No, I think you are being a little bit paranoid.  These are II fees, not Marriott fees, and I see absolutely no connection between the pop up message and these II fees for enrolled owners.  Also, doing away with free II exchanges (Marriott-to-Marriott) would make little sense from a business standpoint because free II enrollment is one of the big selling features of enrollment for legacy week owners.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 8, 2015)

wvacations said:


> I notice that when I log in to my-vacationclub.com, I get a pop message saying that the exchange for Interval International (II) is changing to $129 for online exchanges and $139 for phone exchanges on December 1. I don't see any message that this only applies to UN-ENROLLED weeks. Enrolled weeks are suppose to get free II exchanges. Seems to me this should be spelled out in the pop up message. Anyone else feel like maybe MVC is going to do away with free II exchanges to try and get more owners to convert weeks to points rather than deposit weeks for exchange?


I agree with BocaBoy.
Also, using the word "convert" is normally enough to generate a degree of paronoia among folks.
Just today at the pool in Phuket, I have been talking to established owners who still believed that enrolling meant a permanent conversion not just an annual option to elect for Points.


----------



## baza (Nov 9, 2015)

I am convinced that MVCI will do everything they can to get people onto points and I am certain that if /when you convert weeks to points it's a permanent conversion under a whole different legal agreement ( even a different term) 

In my mind it's pretty simple "weeks" are fixed they can't be changed its always going to be 7 days but points( per room night)  can be manipulated , adjusted over time etc etc .


----------



## bazzap (Nov 9, 2015)

baza said:


> I am convinced that MVCI will do everything they can to get people onto points and I am certain that if /when you convert weeks to points it's a permanent conversion under a whole different legal agreement ( even a different term)
> 
> In my mind it's pretty simple "weeks" are fixed they can't be changed its always going to be 7 days but points( per room night)  can be manipulated , adjusted over time etc etc .


Hi baza
You have me thinking now, as I see you live in Australia and own here at Phuket Beach Club are you referring specifically to Asia Pacific AP Points rather than Destination Club DC Points?
Enrolling weeks in DC is definitely not a permanent conversion.
As for AP, I am not an expert on this so hopefully others will comment however my understanding is that you can "overlay" your weeks to use as points if you wish but you can still use your weeks as weeks and you just make the decision on a yearly basis so I don't believe this is a permanent conversion either.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 10, 2015)

I agree with others. I don't take this to apply to all owners, just to weeks where the II exchange fee applies. So if you are exchanging enrolled weeks through II, the exchange fee is still included in the DC annual fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> The 2016 annual DC fee for higher level elite owners is $225.



Except for Chairman's Club, for them it is $250.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 27, 2015)

*Reminder* that this fee increase will take effect just a few days from now.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 27, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Except for Chairman's Club, for them it is $250.


Except for Chairman' Club European Owners, who are also charged Spanish VAT.
For them it is $276.84.


----------



## Mamianka (Nov 28, 2015)

Swice said:


> I got the message as well.
> 
> So I guess this puts us right back to where we started before I gave Marriott my $600.
> 
> I just elected DC points for one of my units next year.    My lockoff is still going to Interval in hopes of off-season upgrades.




I'm with you!  That $129 is worth all my Guest halves of my lockoffs being upgraded to one or two-bedroom units.  A roll of the dice, not a guarantee - but it has NEVER failed us yet.  If I knew ahead of time that a friend(as our guest) would be FINE with a Guest unit, then I would leave it parked in Marriott - but otherwise it always goes to II.  There are worse odds on a lot of other things that DH and I drop $$ on - and a few that are sure things.  Life evens out eventually.

Mamianka


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree with others. I don't take this to apply to all owners, just to weeks where the II exchange fee applies. So if you are exchanging enrolled weeks through II, the exchange fee is still included in the DC annual fee.



You are correct.


----------



## suenmike32 (Nov 29, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Except for Chairman's Club, for them it is $250.



Just curious...but why would the Chairman's Club be $25.00 more than other categories.
Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 29, 2015)

suenmike32 said:


> Just curious...but why would the Chairman's Club be $25.00 more than other categories.
> Mike



Chairman's Club can bank for an extra six months and trust owners at that level can convert an extra 10% of their DC points to MR points. That stuff costs money... 

Obviously those things probably don't cost more money to facilitate except for the technology changes to allow it. Though they were already makeing technology changes to allow for Presidential to bank for 1.5 years.

In the end, Marriott seems to look at it as a tax and they figure that those with more points have deeper pockets and thus they can charge them more. If you really look at it from a usage standpoint, the lower level owners, Owner and Select, probably have a higher cost since they are more likely trading in II more where Marriott probably has to pay out on a per transaction basis. So in all reality, Marriott should have flipped the DC Annual Enrollment fees. Those at the bottom pay the $250 and those at the top pay the $185. Now of course, being a Select Owner, I am not going to complain


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yup, exchanges are still free for Marriott to Marriott trades in the DC corporate account.


----------

